# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Թեթև ատլետիկան, գիմնաստիկան Հայաստանում

## Vive L'Armenie

ինչու՞ մենք աչքի չենq ընկնում այս սպորտաձևերում   :Think:   :Think:  
չնայած նրան, որ հնարավորություն ունենք  :Yes:   :Good:

----------


## Apsara

Vive L'Armenie  ջան, ես ինքս ջահել ժամանակ զբաղվում էի գիմնաստիկայով և ակրոբատիկայով: Համեմատած այն ժամանակվա, հիմա ահագին առաջ ենք գնացել, իսկ միջազգային մրցույթներին չենք մասնակցում միայն այն պատճառով, որ այստեղ մարզիչները շատ քիչ են աշխատում երեխաների վրա: Այս վերջերս հեռուստացույցով տեսա մեր փոքրիկներին, որոնք ցուցադրում էին իրենց ընդունակությունները ֆիգուրնայա գիմնաստիկայում: Միանգամից նկատվեց, որ թեկուզ ճկուն երեխաներ կան, բայց շարժումները մոռանում են: Իսկ սպորտում պետք է այնքան պարապեն, որ քնած տեղից էլ հանեն անգիր անի իր ֆիգուրաները ու ոչ մի վայրկյան չկասկաճի ճիշտ է անում թե սխալ:

Ես շատ կուզեի որ այս ճյուղն էլ զարգանա Հայաստանում, պոտենցիալ կա, դա երևաց, բայց ոչ պետությունն է գումար հատկացնում, ոչ էլ մարզիչներն են ջանք թափում իրենց սաների վրա:

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչու՞ մենք աչքի չենq ընկնում այս սպորտաձևերում    
> չնայած նրան, որ հնարավորություն ունենք


Ո՞վ ասեց որ չեմ ունենում…Թեթև ատլետները լավ էլ ունենում են իհարկե Շախմատիստների չափ չէ բայց դե ունենում են էլի…Օրինակ մի աղջիկ կար, որին անձանբ ճանաչում էի, անունը Ամալյա էր, բայց ազգանունը չեմ հիշում վերջերս Թեթև ատլետիկյի ասպարեզում բավականին լուրջ հաջողությունների էր հասել…Կարծեմ 
400մ կամ 800մ վազքի ասպարեզում…մի ժամանակ երբ Թեթև ատլետիկայով էի զբաղվում բավականին խոստումնալից մարզիկներ կային / ես չէի էլի :LOL: /…մի բան կասեմ միանշանակ տղաների սպորտին արգելակում է Բանակը,աղջիկներին էլ Հայական մտածելակերպը սակայն միշտ էլ լինում են բացառություններ և արդյունքում Հաղթողներ  :Smile:

----------


## Goga

> Ո՞վ ասեց որ չեմ ունենում…Թեթև ատլետները լավ էլ ունենում են իհարկե Շախմատիստների չափ չէ բայց դե ունենում են էլի…մի բան կասեմ միանշանակ տղաների սպորտին արգելակում է Բանակը,աղջիկներին էլ Հայական մտածելակերպը սակայն միշտ էլ լինում են բացառություններ և արդյունքում Հաղթողներ


Համամիտ եմ Սամվելի հետ, որ խանգարող հանգամանքներ լինում են, այդ պատճառով մեծ հաղթանակների չենք հասնում այն սպորտաձևում, որով տարիներ առաջ զարմացրել ենք:
Ես էլ եմ զբաղվել այս սպորտաձևով Ազարյանի անվան դպրոցում, սակայն դասերիս պատճառով կիսատ մնաց, ինչի համար շատ եմ ցավում :Sad: Շատերի կարծիքով, եթե շարունակեի պարապել, շատ բարձունքների կհասնեի, երևի աչքի ընկնողներից մեկն էլ ես կլինեի :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Սպորտի գեղեցկուհին :Love: : Շատ եմ սիրում այս սպորտաձև, շատ գեղեցիկ, ձիգ, սլացիկ մարզիկներին: Մեր մոտ գիտեմ, որ երիտասարդների մոտ ներկայումս ակտիվություն կա: Ամեն դեպքում մոտ ապագայում յունիորների մրցույթ է լինելու Ստամբուլում, եթե չեմ սխալվում Էստոնիայում էլ  է յունիորների մրցույթ լինելու: Իսկ այս սպորտաձևը մեր մոտ չի զարգանա, որովհետև այս սպորտաձևում հաջողության հասնելու համար պետք է շատ չարչարվել. ծուլություն չի սիրում թեթև ատլետիկան, բացի այդ մեր մարզիչներից շատերը այստեղ-այնտեղ են ցրվել: Սովետից հետո շատերը մեկնել են տարբեր երկրներ, որովհետև այդ ժամանակ իրենք պահանջված չէին, իսկ սպորտում դադարը հավասար է մահվան: Թեև ես շատ կուզանայի, որ այս սպորտաձևը զարգանար:  :Smile: 
Բարզակովսկի :Love: , Իսիմբաևա :Love:

----------

comet (14.05.2009)

----------


## Marico

Ես էլ զբաղվել եմ գեղարվեստական գիմնաստիկայով երեխա հասակում 3-5տարեկան. Շիրվանզադեի փ. Սպորտի կոմպլեքսում- Գոսպիտալի դիմաց. Այդ տարիներին Ղարաբաղում կռիվ էր ու վիրավոր զինվորներին որոշեցին տեղավորել ենտեղ և մեր սպորտային խմբակը փակվեց  :Sad:  Այսօր ցավով եմ հիշում այս ամենը, շատ կուզենայի շարունակել... Հույսով եմ Հայաստանում կսկսեն մեծ կարևորություն տալ ընդհանրապես սպորտին… Այն 2 տարիները, որ զբաղվել եմ սպորտով ինձ ճկունություն, թեթևություն, հմտություն է տվել և մինչ այսօր էլ ինձ օգնումա առօրյայում... :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

*Կմասնակցի*

Մարտի 12-ից 14-ը Քաթարի Դոհա քաղաքում կկայանա թեթեւ ատլետիկայի աշխարհի 13-րդ առաջնությունը, ուր Հայաստանը կներկայացնի հեռացատկորդ Արսեն Հայրապետյանը: «Հայաստանը միայն մեկ մարզիկ հայտավորելու հնարավորություն ունի« եւ Արսենը կմեկնի Քաթար՝ շնորհիվ բարձր արդյունքի« որը նա ցուցադրել է հունվարին Հայաստանի առաջնությունում: Հեռացատկ վարժությունում Արսենը ցույց տվեց 7«93 մ արդյունք»« տեղեկացրել է Հայաստանի ատլետիկայի հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ Միշա Հայրապետյանը:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Մարտի 12-14-ը Քաթարի մայրաքաղաք Դոհայում կայանալիք աթլետիկայի աշխարհի ձմեռային առաջնությանը Հայաստանից կմասնակցի ընդամենը մեկ մարզիկ:*



Հայաստանի աթլետիկայի ֆեդերացիայի գլխավոր քարտուղար Նարինե Շահբազյանը «Ա1+»-ի մարզական թղթակցին ասաց, որ մեր մարզիկները չեն լրացրել աշխարհի առաջնության նորմատիվները, իսկ նման դեպքերում միջազգային ֆեդերացիան յուրաքանչուր երկրին հատկացնում է ընդամենը մեկ տեղ: 
Դոհայում Հայաստանը կներկայացնի վանաձորցի հեռացատկորդ Արսեն Սարգսյանը: 
«Հունվարին կայացած Հայաստանի ձմեռային առաջնությունում նա ցույց տվեց 7 մետր 93 սմ արդյունք, որը բավական լավ ցուցանիշ է փակ մարզասրահի համար: Այդ իսկ պատճառով ՀԱՖ-ն որոշեց Դոհա գործուղել Արսեն Սարգսյանին» - պարզաբանեց տիկին Շահբազյանը:
Արսեն Սարգսյանը երեկ է վերադարձել Ռուսաստանի մայրաքաղաք Մոսկվայից, որտեղ անցկացրել է ուսումնամարզական հավաք, բացի այդ մասնակցել այդ երկրի ձմեռային առաջնությանը (այդ մրցումներում նա ցատկել է 7,60 մ):
Ինչպես տեղեկացրեց Նարինե Շահբազյանը, մեր աթլետներին հիմնականում լուրջ փորձություններ են սպասվում մայիս եւ հունիս ամիսներին. «Մայիսի 22-24-ը Մոսկվայում տեղի կունենա պատանեկան օլիմպիական խաղերի վարկանիշային մրցաշար, որին կմասնակցեն մեր 4 մարզիկ-մարզուհիները: Նույն ամսի վերջին կանցկացվի Հայաստանի առաջնությունը, որի արդյունքների հիման վրա կձեւավորվեն մեր տղամարդկանց եւ կանանց հավաքականները, որոնք հունիսի 19-20-ը Մալթայում կմասնակցեն Եվրոպայի թիմային առաջնությանը»:
Ի դեպ, այդ մրցումներում մեր մարզիկ-մարզուհիները 20 ձեւերից կմասնակցեն 19-ին, քանի որ մենք հանրապետությունում չունենք ձողացատկորդներ:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------

